# Consumer Insights in the Cosmetics Industry



## luvlydee (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys, im not sure if im posting this in the right section, but i am curious to know if anyone here on specktra knows any details as to how to get a job in dealing with consumer insights in the cosmetics field.  Like what is a good starting point etc?


----------

